# How often do you get your toddlers hair cut ?



## mummytobe

As the title says :flower:


----------



## kawaiigirl

My Son only gets his cut 3 or 4 times a year! His last haircut was mid Dec. I trim his fringe in between cuts. He hates gettin it cut but he has a longer style anyway so it's not a big deal xx


----------



## Pessimistic

Never cut my daughters just the fringe I do every 4 weeks sometimes less. Don't go to a hairdresser.


----------



## mummytobe

Thanks, i was wondering as my hairdresser said 6-8 weeks! I did think that was a bit excessive x


----------



## Blah11

every 6 weeks or so she gets her fringe cut. It usually gets too long after 4 weeks to wear as a fringe so we sweep it to the side and put a clip in.


----------



## moomin_troll

my son has had his hair cut once because he wouldnt let anyone go near is hair up until that point lol.

because its new hair and in good condition i will only get it cut when it really needs it, prob every few months


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Connah has his hair cut at the same time as OH and thats every 6 weeks. tbh he needs it as he has so much hair! xx


----------



## Boomerslady

Ben hasnt had his hair cut yet! Hes got these lovely curls at the back and I dont want to lose them! I need to soon though as its getting a bit out of hand, especially after a nap! 

once I have had it done i'll prob just do it as and when I think neccessary.


----------



## Charlotte-j

every 6-8 wks she has a trim and her fringe cut xx


----------



## Harveysmum369

Harvey has his hair cut when he starts to get his 'nutty professer' fluffy bits at the side (when it starts to stick out over his ears :haha:) usually about every 2 months.The theory is,so my hairdresser says,his hair will thicken up the more its cut.xx


----------



## rosie272

Charlie's been to the barbers only twice for trims and a tidy up - I quite like it longer, but after a messy day it gets all tangled and manky :wacko: 
I'll probably start taking him every 8 weeks or so now for a little trim :)


----------



## Mary Jo

Adam's never had a haircut yet, it only started growing properly after he turned 1. It's quite long but as it's curly it doesn't look long other than when wet, and it doesn't hang in his face, so I don't plan on cutting it any time soon.


----------



## tashyluv

ive never taken her? is that bad lol

She has really thick (half afro) curly hair, I just trim the ends if they look a bit raggily.

She lets me comb, detangle hair but dont no about stranger. Maybe when she is 2?


----------



## sarah0108

Harriets only ever had her fringe trimmed once :blush: though she really needs it doing again, i think ill trim in :thumbup: she doesnt sit still though :rofl:

Max DESPERATELY needs his doing, he honestly has the longest hair ever! x


----------



## Jemma_x

Connor has his done roughly every 2 months because it grows so fast and it irritates him especially when it goes over his ears


----------



## jenny_wren

emily doesn't have enough hair to cut

:rofl: :rofl:​


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan doesnt have any hair either! :shrug: Once it comes in I would take her in whenever it needed doing - whether that was once every few weeks or once every year! I'm sure everyone's hair grows at different rates - considering Megan's look. :rofl:

BTW - my avatar pic is from Jan.


----------



## PeanutBean

Byron's nearly 2 and a half and hasn't had a haircut at all. It is getting a bit uneven at the back as his hair growth pattern is nuts so I think before this year is out I'll have to neaten it up, but I'll not ever take him to a hairdresser. It's still really short at the front and doesn't get in his eyes or anything. He also enjoys swishing the long bits at the back from side to side. :lol: I like longer hair.


----------



## ellismum

Ellis was born with masses of hair and must have had over 10 cuts but now he's only still if asleep and the last cut he had he through the toy used to distract him in the hairdressers face! I trim it myself when he's in the bath thanks to YouTube guidance!


----------

